# Insurance for long stay in Spain



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello.

Travel insurance for Spain, hubby is over 65yrs, I am 63yrs. We would like to stay for a few months in our motorhome in Spain, seems like every insurance company quote for 60 days or less. We both suffer with arthritis, however we do not use walking aids or need operations, we are not on any hospital waiting list for joint replacements and yet I am getting insurance quotes that are outrageous. I have been totally honest with the insurance companies that we both have arthritis, it does not affect our lives as such but I am very aware that I need to inform the travel insurance company just in case something should occur and they will try to refuse hospital costs. So how do folk out there get travel insurance to last them several months, coming from the UK, at a reasonable cost?

Regards, Babbs


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Many of us on this forum are permanent residents and as such can use the Spanish health care system. Therefore travel insurance does not apply, unless we travel outside of Spain. Perhaps the caravan club can help?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Babbs said:


> Hello.
> 
> Travel insurance for Spain, hubby is over 65yrs, I am 63yrs. We would like to stay for a few months in our motorhome in Spain, seems like every insurance company quote for 60 days or less. We both suffer with arthritis, however we do not use walking aids or need operations, we are not on any hospital waiting list for joint replacements and yet I am getting insurance quotes that are outrageous. I have been totally honest with the insurance companies that we both have arthritis, it does not affect our lives as such but I am very aware that I need to inform the travel insurance company just in case something should occur and they will try to refuse hospital costs. So how do folk out there get travel insurance to last them several months, coming from the UK, at a reasonable cost?
> 
> Regards, Babbs


As long as you have your EHIC cards you are covered for free state healthcare in Spain. The only thing you might want to insure for is repatriation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Babbs said:


> Hello.
> 
> Travel insurance for Spain, hubby is over 65yrs, I am 63yrs. We would like to stay for a few months in our motorhome in Spain, seems like every insurance company quote for 60 days or less. We both suffer with arthritis, however we do not use walking aids or need operations, we are not on any hospital waiting list for joint replacements and yet I am getting insurance quotes that are outrageous. I have been totally honest with the insurance companies that we both have arthritis, it does not affect our lives as such but I am very aware that I need to inform the travel insurance company just in case something should occur and they will try to refuse hospital costs. So how do folk out there get travel insurance to last them several months, coming from the UK, at a reasonable cost?
> 
> Regards, Babbs


as you will be on holiday here & travelling around you can apply for the EHIC card which will get you emergency treatment here in Spain

if you look at the 'useful links' thread at the top of the page there is a link for applying online

strictly speaking, if you are planning to be here more than 90 days you should sign on as residents here & get an S1 from the dept, of pensions in the UK before you leave - then you would be entitled to full access to the healthcare system here, on the same basis as a Spanish pensioner (assuming your husband gets state pension)

the only snag I can see to that scenario is that if you are moving around you won't have a fixed address, so won't be able to sign on the padrón, so can't sign on for healthcare

I think the EHIC is your best bet


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Try searching for travel insurance online. Select an Annual or Longstay type policy - it sounds like you might actually be being quoted more by selecting a non-standard "60 day" policy. 

As you go through the process of getting a quote online, many of the companies now offer a list of "accepted" conditions which you are covered for as standard and do not need to be declared, so you do not have to pay extra for them.

Some now also offer an option to exclude an existing condition. In terms of treatment for your arthritis, this may be fine even if you had some unexpected flare up requiring treatment, as you could use your EHIC card as Alcalaina said, but I am not sure how you would stand in terms of repatriation in this case.

I think there are all these options with our current insurer, Flexdirect, but as I have never had a claim, I can not actually say how good they are. You could also try Saga.

At least online you have time to look at the policies and check they are suitable before you buy.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Yes go to Social security and they will provide you with a European medical card which is valid for as long as 2 years. 
Better you don't have fixed address I think, as if u don't the European medical card won't be valid , as it's only valid for tourist and short stay visits. Good luck and happy traveling


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But does the EHIC cover treatment for existing conditions? I don't think so. It does not qualify you for completely free treatment in Spain or in any EU state. It is intended for emergencies whilst travelling.
I have always assumed it was for emergencies only - fractures, heart attacks, burst appendix and similar.
I know of people who have used their EHIC to obtain treatment in cases as above but have also heard of people obliged to pay for treatment for chronic conditions.
Applying to be included on the Spanish Health System isn't really a practical option as you need to be in possession of NIE/Residencia and on the local padron. This all takes time and I doubt if it would all be sorted in ninety days.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, you can never tell in Spain, as it s not consistent! You may get treated u may not. I know people who live here and use there European card as a normal medical 
But if u have an existing problem , probably best to take out an insurance.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The EHIC covers treatment for all medical conditions, pre-existing or not. It will even cover kidney dialysis tretment.

What it doesn't cover is travelling to a country _specifically_ to have treatment for those conditions. It also doesn´t cover treatment obtained privately; you have to use the state services.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

agua642 said:


> But if u have an existing problem , probably best to take out an insurance.


Well, you can get annual travel insurance from Global Insurance. We have it, including USA, for €100 a year. It covers a number of things from baggage to injury etc etc.

However ..... this isn't the answer to having an existing condition, because you have to declare existing conditions to them and they either charge a premium to cover them, or they choose not to cover them.

Seems common sense to me to have an annual cover like this, especially if you are travelling to different countries


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

_*Before you consult a doctor or hospital (ambulatorio), ensure that they accept your European Health Insurance card (EHIC). Some hospitals and health centres (centro sanitario) offer both, private and state-provided healthcare and it is up to you to inform them, which services you require. Remember, any costs incurred for private healthcare are non-refundable and not covered by your EHIC.

Doctors
State-provided healthcare is free of charge. Be aware that hotels and tour operators generally call or recommend a private doctor who will charge you. They might reassure visitors that they can claim back whatever is paid out, but they are referring to private insurance and not the EU arrangements.

In some parts of the country, particularly the outlying islands, you may have to travel some distance to find a state healthcare provider. If you need to call out a doctor in an emergency, make sure you have an EHIC and ask for state funded healthcare. 

Please be aware that doctors, health centres and hospitals may have separate surgery times for private patients and those treated under the state system. Also, if you are asked to pay up front, you are not being treated under the Spanish health service and your EHIC will not be accepted.

Dentists
Dental treatment is generally not available under the state system and the costs are not refundable. 

Hospital treatment
You will need a doctor's referral for any hospital treatment, except in emergencies. However, you should try to go to a public hospital as only those hospitals offer treatment free of charge. Make sure you can present your EHIC on admission otherwise you will be charged as a private patient. Costs incurred for private treatment are not refundable.

Prescriptions
Medicines prescribed by health service practitioners can be obtained from any pharmacy (farmacia). You will be charged up to 40% of the cost unless you are a UK or EEA pensioner. However, you must be able to prove that you are a state pensioner, otherwise you will have to pay. This is non-refundable in Spain but you may be able to seek reimbursement when you are back in the UK.

If you are told by a hospital that you require medicines following your discharge, you must take the hospital medical report to a doctor, who will give you a prescription. This is because doctors in public hospitals will prescribe medicines on the appropriate medical report but do not issue official prescriptions. 

Ambulance
If you require an ambulance, ask the hospital to confirm that it offers state-provided health care*_


From the NHS Website.
So yes, nearly everything *ought* to be covered but you need to be careful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The EHIC covers treatment for all medical conditions, pre-existing or not. It will even cover kidney dialysis tretment.
> 
> What it doesn't cover is travelling to a country _specifically_ to have treatment for those conditions. It also doesn´t cover treatment obtained privately; you have to use the state services.


it does cover pre-existing - but only for essential emergency treatment - I _think_ that if you already know you need something ongoing like dialysis/chemo/something along those lines & you are going on hols then it can be arranged in advance - not sure about if it was a long hol of more than 90 days, since then you'd be deemed resident

I know for sure that oxygen can be organised in advance


in some areas I know that they are issuing residents with full health service cards on the back of the EHIC - but they shouldn't be, and as a resident I'd be concerned that they might 'catch on' during some important treatment - I have heard of exactly that happening in my area, and issuing a bill


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello all, and many thanks to all who replied to my query regarding travel insurance. We eventually bought travel insurance for £365 for a year and lasting for 90 days at a time, we decided that it would be a good idea to be covered for all eventualities whilst wandering around Spain until we have decided where, and if, we would like to stay here for longer periods. 

Regards, Babbs


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello. Eventually got travel insurance for up to 91 days per trip ( on an annual policy) after declaring arthritis probs, not that either of us are receiving treatment for condition, cost £365! But as we made a claim 3 years ago in the Florida Keys (not for arthritis) I thought it best to cover any eventualities as regards insurance companies. In the Keys my husband suffered from heat stroke and the hotel employees insisted that an ambulance was called to remove him to the local hospital. He was detained there for two nights despite my protests that it was just heat that had caused his collapse (I am a nurse) but the doctors just ignored me and threatened to call our insurance company to say that I had removed him from the hospital and that would make our insurance invalid should anything else occur on our journey back to the airport, and as we were driving some distance I guess they thought they had the upper hand. The cost of his treatment was $13000 for 2 nights stay! And no final diagnosis! Got back to the UK, went to our doc, hospital and all tests, nothing detected! So be aware, the US love tourists to become ill there as they really screw the UK insurance system. In fact a nurse I met there told me same. So that is why I always insure we have adequate travel insurance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Babbs said:


> Hello. Eventually got travel insurance for up to 91 days per trip ( on an annual policy) after declaring arthritis probs, not that either of us are receiving treatment for condition, cost £365! But as we made a claim 3 years ago in the Florida Keys (not for arthritis) I thought it best to cover any eventualities as regards insurance companies. In the Keys my husband suffered from heat stroke and the hotel employees insisted that an ambulance was called to remove him to the local hospital. He was detained there for two nights despite my protests that it was just heat that had caused his collapse (I am a nurse) but the doctors just ignored me and threatened to call our insurance company to say that I had removed him from the hospital and that would make our insurance invalid should anything else occur on our journey back to the airport, and as we were driving some distance I guess they thought they had the upper hand. The cost of his treatment was $13000 for 2 nights stay! And no final diagnosis! Got back to the UK, went to our doc, hospital and all tests, nothing detected! So be aware, the US love tourists to become ill there as they really screw the UK insurance system. In fact a nurse I met there told me same. So that is why I always insure we have adequate travel insurance.


Normally annual policies only need you to declare stuff that has needed consultation and / or hospital treatment within the past year, or at least thats what ours does. I declared a fractured skull the time before last and it still only cost £100, as I mentioned earlier in the thread

Glad you got it sorted though


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I'm also glad you got sorted! Better safe then sorry


----------

